# White R35 on Autotrader with 680hp



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

as per title, there is a white R35 on autotrader claiming to have 680hp. does anyone know this car or owner and its history at all?

thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

i know a little bit, its from Huddersfield, the guy who owns it is a trader, he had all the mods done been trying to sell it for a bit now, this is the second time its been on auto trader.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Post the link.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

2008 NISSAN GT-R 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto [Sat Nav] Coupe


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

asiasi said:


> 2008 NISSAN GT-R 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto [Sat Nav] Coupe


 Thanks.

It's gorgeous but expensive for an 08 and in the performance section it states 478bhp? and normal speed and 0-60 times? 680bhp would have increased these time but im not sure how auto trader work so im not sure.

But i love the look of it and if it is 680bhp the damn he just saved you alot of work.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Impossible said:


> i know a little bit, its from Huddersfield, the guy who owns it is a trader, he had all the mods done been trying to sell it for a bit now, this is the second time its been on auto trader.


hi, thanks for that. do you know why he is trying to sell it..? i assume it is a non UK car being an `08?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Says sat nav...I assume that is not a UK system and would only be useful if in Japan


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Loved this bit "panoramic glass roof effect" only a trader would describe it like that!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I'm afraid not. why don't you call him?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Go visit him and ask in details every panel side of the car.


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Is 680bhp possible on standard turbos?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

thats what i was thinking. thats big power for stock - how long will the turbos last at (i assume) high boost. 
no offence to anyone in the trade, but i dont believe a word a 2nd hand car dealer ever says, i know a few, and they talk nothing but b*llox 90% of the time.. just want a sale.

i was wanting some solid proof of the mods, and was hoping some one knew the car.
i have called him and told me there was 12 months left on the warranty? which is hard to believe as it is an 08 car with nearly 700hp....

hence why i am asking questions.
cheers


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

nick the tubman said:


> thats what i was thinking. thats big power for stock - how long will the turbos last at (i assume) high boost.
> no offence to anyone in the trade, but i dont believe a word a 2nd hand car dealer ever says, i know a few, and they talk nothing but b*llox 90% of the time.. just want a sale.
> 
> i was wanting some solid proof of the mods, and was hoping some one knew the car.
> ...


It's pretty much accepted that once you go over 650 you'll need to be looking at rods, gearbox circlip and a host of other things to maintain reliability. As you say, 2nd hand car dealers talk shit and most would sell their own grannies given the chance. I'd steer clear.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It's pretty much accepted that once you go over 650 you'll need to be looking at rods, gearbox circlip and a host of other things to maintain reliability. As you say, 2nd hand car dealers talk shit and most would sell their own grannies given the chance. I'd steer clear.


 Unfortunately this is true... never the less it's a beautiful car but suspicious aswell.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Dream on carsz? ............so not only can you buy a suspect car, you can buy it from a chav aswell......

j.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

The number one qualification to be a successful motor dealer is to have zero knowledge about cars. That way you can talk complete and utter b**ocks, and sound convincing because you believe every word you say :chairshot


----------



## ASIF BASHIR (Dec 15, 2009)

to expensive for import gtr


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess the gearbox without upgrade won't last for long. I have an import and bought it for 43K in 2010. You have to find out EXACTLY what is upgraded. Otherwise you will blow something up.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

surely that gearbox is a ticking time bomb!


----------



## ASIF BASHIR (Dec 15, 2009)

get uk for that price these days


----------

